# Should I buy Assassin's Creed 2, Fallout 3, Bioshock or something else?



## Sweet FA (Mar 20, 2012)

After my 'Am I too old for an Xbox?' thread, it turns out I'm not. I'm not minted either so I'm not bothered about paying out for brand new games (except maybe Assassin's Creed Revelations). So what should I get do you reckon? I've just finished Assassin's Creed which I really enjoyed for the first half but it then got pretty repetitive. Is AC2 any good? I like 'wandering around, fucking stuff up, getting weapons, sneaking about, half decent plot' games. Could I skip AC2 and lay out money on Revelations or will I miss something vital? Reviews on here and elsewhere suggest that Fallout 3 and Bioshock are good (and under a tenner).


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 20, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> After my 'Am I too old for an Xbox?' thread, it turns out I'm not. I'm not minted either so I'm not bothered about paying out for brand new games (except maybe Assassin's Creed Revelations). So what should I get do you reckon? I've just finished Assassin's Creed which I really enjoyed for the first half but it then got pretty repetitive. Is AC2 any good? I like 'wandering around, fucking stuff up, getting weapons, sneaking about, half decent plot' games. Could I skip AC2 and lay out money on Revelations or will I miss something vital? Reviews on here and elsewhere suggest that Fallout 3 and Bioshock are good (and under a tenner).


 
I found assassins creed 2 just as bad as the 1st . Fallout 3 is a great game and so is fallout:new vegas. Bioshock games are also very good.


----------



## revol68 (Mar 20, 2012)

Fallout 3 and by some distance, if for whatever reason (lead poisoning/head trauma) you don't enjoy Fallout 3, then I would go for Bioshock.

Deus Ex is not on your list but I'd say get it, maybe even ahead of Fallout 3.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 20, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Fallout 3 and by some distance, if for whatever reason (lead poisoning/head trauma) you don't enjoy Fallout 3, then I would go for Bioshock.
> 
> Deus Ex is not on your list but I'd say get it, maybe even ahead of Fallout 3.


 

Deus Ex is good. Crysis 2 is also a good game to go for if you like shooting things


----------



## southside (Mar 20, 2012)

Fallout 3 is brilliant, I really enjoyed Bioshock I couldn't stop playing it when I bought it although some didn't like it for some reason? the thought of chucking bees at people was great, the concept of some of these games is just brilliant.  I don't care too much for Assassins Creed 2 it's a bit pants imo.


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 20, 2012)

Fallout 3 (make sure you get the GOTY edition though) is a good 'un... and you can go around sneaking around fucking shit up and even make your own weapons

Bioshock I loved.  Superb first person shooter, and the environment is fantastic, a decaying art deco world gone mad, and it's a pop at Ayn Rand to boot. 

What about Red Dead Redemption? sort of Grand Theft Horse, but it's a brilliant open world spaghetti western..


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 20, 2012)

i found RDR a bit tedious.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Mar 21, 2012)

start with Batman


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2012)

Fallout is a great game.

Bioshock is also great apart from dying having absolutely no effect. Makes things pretty easy.  Very good game though.  

You can certainly borrow AC2 off me if you want.


----------



## Voley (Mar 21, 2012)

Another vote for Fallout 3. Ace game. Red Dead Redemption even better, for me.


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2012)

Grand Theft Horsey Horse. 

Grand Theft Batman.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 21, 2012)

Cheers for the suggestions. I looked at RDR but I was kind of put off by reviews on here plus bad memories of playing Gun (iirc) on the PS2; _lots_ of fairly dull riding about. Looks like it's Fallout or Bioshock then. I'm now on day 3 of being off sick but feel sure I can rouse my ailing body to make it down to Blockbusters.



tommers said:


> You can certainly borrow AC2 off me if you want.


Nice one, cheers for the offer; I'll take you up on that if I survive the post-apocalyptic wastelands.


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2012)

3 days off sick and Fallout 3 for the first time?

Jesus, I am well jel.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 21, 2012)

Much as I wish Ezio was flesh and blood so I could snog him  and I want to play "AC: Revelations" so much it makes me want to wee I would still go for Fallout 3 as it is one of the best games, if not the best, I have ever played.

You will also look at my avatar and go "Ooooh yes!".

And I MISS MY MEGATON HOUSE!!


----------



## kabbes (Mar 21, 2012)

We all like different things.  What kind of game do you like?

I have AssCree2, Fallout 3 and Bioshock.  I _loved_ the first, found the second dull and needlessly time-consuming and found the third rather annoying despite its clever story.  But others, as you can see, have a different opinion.


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2012)

You've confused Fallout with Skyrim.


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2012)

What about Mass Effect?  Bit talky talky for me but _some_ people liked it.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 21, 2012)

I loved Mass Effect -- one of my favourites of all time.  Not started the third yet.

If it helps you, Sweet FA, the first Assassins Creed got consistently rated at about a 6, whereas the second got solid 8s and 9s.  So the critics certainly viewed the sequel as being a big improvement.

I'd say that if there is something about a game that speaks to you then give it a go.  I've wasted a lot of time and money over the years following recommendations from other people for games that have reviewed well but not grabbed me.  I inevitably don't really like them.  Fallout 3 is a good example of that.  GTA IV is another.


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2012)

AC2 is good.  Genuinely actually very good.  I haven't played any of the others.

GTA IV is not.  If you like GTA IV then you are some sort of idiot with a deep-seated sense of personal inadequacy. 

Kabbes is right, but if you don't pay attention to what people say then how are you supposed to know what to try?  For example I liked the look of "Way of the Samurai 3" or some other such rubbish.  Reviews said it was pants.  I bought it anyway and it was pants.  Really bad pants.  So there you go.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 21, 2012)

tommers said:


> AC2 is good. Genuinely actually very good. I haven't played any of the others.


Yes


> GTA IV is not. If you like GTA IV then you are some sort of idiot with a deep-seated sense of personal inadequacy.


Yes


> Kabbes is right


Yes


> , but if you don't pay attention to what people say then how are you supposed to know what to try? For example I liked the look of "Way of the Samurai 3" or some other such rubbish. Reviews said it was pants. I bought it anyway and it was pants. Really bad pants. So there you go.


Yeah, definitely avoid games you like the look of that review really badly. No disagreement there.

Just be wary of games that you _don't_ like the look of that review really well. They might objectively be really great games but if they don't speak to you, they don't speak to you. Not everybody likes The Godfather, not everybody likes Star Wars.


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2012)

kabbes said:


> Not everybody likes The Godfather, not everybody likes Star Wars.


 
Girls don't play video games Kabbes.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 21, 2012)

tommers said:


> *Girls* don't play video games Kabbes.


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 21, 2012)

ARSE. Just got a 'pre-owned' Fallout but the bastard disc doesn't work. Went back to Blockbusters but they're 'closed for 30 minutes due to staff shortages'  I'm going to throw up on their window.


----------



## tommers (Mar 21, 2012)

Superglue their locks.

But do it AFTER you've got the game.


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 21, 2012)

Gah. Sickday's awastin' here.


----------



## Yetman (Mar 21, 2012)

Chase a tyre down the road with a stick for a bit?


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 21, 2012)

Yetman said:


> Chase a tyre down the road with a stick for a bit?


Too many kids from my school live round here


----------



## revol68 (Mar 22, 2012)

Deus ex human revolution is the way to go i reckon, not as much of a time sink as fallout 3 but awesome story and great stealth/action gameplay


----------



## kabbes (Mar 22, 2012)

I was very, very disappointed with Deus Ex.  It seems to mostly involve wondering around rather uninspiring streets and waiting for new rooms to load.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 22, 2012)

tommers said:


> Sorry.


S'alright. I tend to turn into a teenage boy when I play video games anyway ... "Nooooo, I'm trying to find a bobblehead!!" as Mr. QofG's prises the controller from my hand so we can go shopping!


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 22, 2012)

Got Bioshock in the end. It looks beautiful, the spookiness is great and some of the snippets of dialogue are ace ("THERE'S SPERM ALL OVER EVERYTHING!"). I'm not killing little girls yet though I'm kind of tempted


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 22, 2012)

kabbes said:


> I was very, very disappointed with Deus Ex.  It seems to mostly involve wondering around rather uninspiring streets and waiting for new rooms to load.



Yup and the bosses were utter shit too...


----------



## tommers (Mar 22, 2012)

kabbes said:


> I was very, very disappointed with Deus Ex. It seems to mostly involve wondering around rather uninspiring streets and waiting for new rooms to load.


 
Yeah, seconded.  It was kind of OK, but I hated the way there was always a vent to jump into and, along with Batman, it reminded me of Grand Theft Auto.  Side missions probably.  It was all a bit samey.  Upgrade your armour in return for some kind of reward system!  Come on.


----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 22, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> Got Bioshock in the end. It looks beautiful, the spookiness is great and some of the snippets of dialogue are ace ("THERE'S SPERM ALL OVER EVERYTHING!"). I'm not killing little girls yet though I'm kind of tempted


 
would you kindly let us know how you get on with that...


----------

